

SpaceX Dragon V2 Unveil Event Livestream [Scheduled: 7:00PM PT] - speeq
http://new.livestream.com/spacex/DragonV2

======
speeq
Sneak peek of controls:
[http://i.imgur.com/EbHiQC1.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/EbHiQC1.jpg)

And crew seats:
[http://i.imgur.com/76FyMsh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/76FyMsh.jpg)

